# Rolex Submariner 14060M COSC 1 minute review.



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Delivered last night,finally is on my wrist.It's a V series. Here is my quick review.
*
Why did I chose the 14060M*:

I've been digging vintage lookalike watches lately,and we all know the story behind the Rolex Submariner. The first,the original Submariner was a simple no date watch. Even the COSC/RRR writings are a bit of an extra in this model,but I wanted to have the 3130 movement,so I have to deal with them. And also,even if beautiful,the classic 16610 is seen everywhere nowdays. I just wanted to pick something a bit more unnoticeable.

*Look:10/10* 
Take it to the beach,take it to a cocktail,take it mowing the lawn,this guy is ready to asnwer the call. The bubbleless glass makes it even more practical and sharp. The Submariner design has been around for more than 50 years,it's a well know design that made a long lasting impression in all of us many years ago even if we were not into watches yet.

*Case : 10/10
*Another needless to talk about point. Sturdy and well refined,it screams at you " ehy !! take me to the sea,hurry !! "

*Bracelet 5/10.
*Sorry folks,Rolex missed it completely here. It's not the bracelet itself that bad,it's the clasp and the diving extension. Don't be fooled about the " Rolex wanted to keep the original design" thing...that's just bs to me. Rolex keep the original design and saves a lot of money by cutting costs on this bracelet,period. The clasp rattle,the divesuit extension it's right there in plain view. Ok,I will be long gone before this bracelet will show any sign of wear,but I guess you've got the point..

*Packaging : 8/10
*Call me a weirdo but I love Rolex packaging. While the one from my previous Sea Dweller was a bit on the bulky side,the Submariner line's box is nice and little. And the creamy suede smells good too....:-!

*Price : 6/10
*Steep,of course. AD price of Euro 4180.00 is a bit outrageous. I've bought it brand new on the grey market for 3000.00 Euro and I'm ok with that. Euro 2500 at AD is the right price to pay for a watch like this,IMHO.

*general score : 8/10
*Here I am dressed in white polo shirt,khaki shorts and sandals. Later on I may wear a nice collar shirt and keep my cargos. Or maybe wear some very smart trousers with a custom made shirt. The 14060M will fit your style no matter what it is. I'm a cargo and fleece guy,the 14060m may actually give a bit of a stylish accent to my casual clothes. Not that is something I do care about but wife may be happy to see a more stylish hubby instead of the usual outdoor nerd.

Bottom line:

I cannot live with a dateless watch,trust me.All my other watches have date display. But after a too heavy to use Sea Dweller,a too funky LV,the choice landed on a no date sporty Rolex. Again,the 16610 date Sub is all over the place so the 14060M was the watch to pick this time,even if it has no date. I've felt lost just for a few hours without the date,and sure is not a watch to take on vacation if you have flights scheduled,fixed car rental returns and different time zones. But I'm at work right now and besides brain training in keeping the date,I have a lots of places to look at for the date.

Have a great summer everyone :-!:-!


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

I was looking to buy the Sub-no date soon and this review helped. Thanks


----------



## cshecks (Feb 12, 2009)

Good review. I too need date. I agree, the no-date looks very clean and is aesthetically more pleasing. But I have to have the date. Grrrrr.


----------



## Elmo151 (Jan 8, 2009)

I get the date from my cell phone. rarely need to look at the date, for signing checks or making appts


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Good quick review. I totally agree with the bracelet. I do, however really like the new Rolex bracelet that has been phased in to most if not all of their oyster lineup. It's a major step up from the old hollow link, hollow feel bracelet.

I hope this isn't too crass, but Helenarou will sell you a "glidelock" clasp + bracelet that will fit your rolex for about $60. Just an idea. (Helenarou).

~Ross


----------

